# merging local.sqlite



## icecoke (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi!

I know, this question is strange, but assuming you have two local.sqlite files, both containing ports informations which are true on the *same* system, but are not equal. So assuming local.sqlite_ONE hast 10 port informations in common with local.sqlite_TWO and 5 port informations just in itself. The same to local.sqlite_TWO, it has 10 port informations (the same like from local.sqlite_ONE) in common with local.sqlite_ONE, but 5 *different* port informations than local.sqlite_ONE has on hand...

So the problem is the number of ports is MUCH higher and all ports are installed. So none is really wrong. Can I merge the informations of both files into one, removing the dublicates?

Is there a tool e.g. to manipulate the sqlite informations in local.sqlite available? Do I need to write my own code for this? Is there a good point to start?

Many thanks for your patients and infos!


----------

